# SEO-serch engine optimizing



## bigheadnick (Nov 2, 2008)

Can anyone help me with this? I signed up for google adwords and typed in a lot of keywords, now it tells me a lot of them are good but have low ranking and arent showing up why? Why tell me its a good keyword then say it ranks low? My max bidding is unlimited, my budget it $7.50/day is this too low? Ive also suggested my domain to yahoo/bing, aol ,google of course and got a yellow pages listing.Still only a handful of keywords trigger my ads, and it seems nothing triggers my site in regular search results.I also made 6 variations of my ad.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Mcorton has good knowledge of SEO, i will contact him and request he take a look at this.

In the meantime would you mind posting a link to your site?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I was just reminded that mcorton passed away last week.

I can take a look at the site if you would like however i have very limited knowledge of SEO especially when it comes to advertisements.


----------



## vwebdesign (May 16, 2011)

one question i would like to put ahead how to choose better web hosting cause when google go to crawl the site and if the server is down then google might reject our site. So please do let me know...


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Web hosting is all preference. I have had great experiences with godaddy, inmotion, and hostgator.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

iPage is good for small business and personal sites. However, alot of keywords is not always a good thing. How Many Keywords? This may help you a bit!

~Zach


----------

